# Need some input please



## tparrish2287 (Apr 4, 2016)

Can anybody give me some input on this Craftsman?

I'm looking for a tractor and this one seems to fit the bill however I'm new at this and this would be my first one if it checks out!

The guy said it was used for one summer. Hours unknown but he estimates 65 total


https://newyork.craigslist.org/lgi/grd/5526281120.html


Thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks alright. Wasn't cherished by it's owner, that's for sure. Quite a drop in price. Research the tractor and see what they were really selling for. If all else fails, if you do buy it, you could get a good chunk of your money back, selling that grass catcher. Have a good look at it and make sure you run it and try out all the speeds and the heights of the deck, as well as the cut quality before you buy.


----------



## tparrish2287 (Apr 4, 2016)

pogobill said:


> Looks alright. Wasn't cherished by it's owner, that's for sure. Quite a drop in price. Research the tractor and see what they were really selling for. If all else fails, if you do buy it, you could get a good chunk of your money back, selling that grass catcher. Have a good look at it and make sure you run it and try out all the speeds and the heights of the deck, as well as the cut quality before you buy.



Thanks Bill. I didn't like how it "looked" either. I will give it a good test and see what I come up with. If everything checks out, I will make the purchase ! 

Thanks again


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like it would clean up pretty nicely. Good luck.


----------



## gman51 (Mar 22, 2016)

I would definitely want to hear it run and like above said make sure everything works as it should. I have seen some new 18-21 hp Cubs at Tractor Supply for around $1200. 65 hours in one season? He must have had a really big yard.
Is the grass catcher included? If it all checks out as being functional it would be worth the 9 bills.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Sears should be having there sale soon on riding mowers,compare prices maybe be cheaper in the long run to purchase new...less headaches.


----------



## tparrish2287 (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks guys. I think the guy was pulling my strings. I asked him about the mower and testing it before buying and all and he suddenly said it was sold. Sounds Fishy. Gonna keep on searching and check out the deals when they go on sale. 

Thanks guys


----------



## tparrish2287 (Apr 4, 2016)

pogobill said:


> Looks alright. Wasn't cherished by it's owner, that's for sure. Quite a drop in price. Research the tractor and see what they were really selling for. If all else fails, if you do buy it, you could get a good chunk of your money back, selling that grass catcher. Have a good look at it and make sure you run it and try out all the speeds and the heights of the deck, as well as the cut quality before you buy.



Hey Bill

I was wondering if you can give me some input on this one. Spring is approaching !!

https://longisland.craigslist.org/hsh/5546409701.html


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Mine was $2999.99 and I got it on sale for $1749.99 at sears.


----------

